# LOLucas



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Graphs and pictures...graphs and pictures...graphs and pictures...


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

It must be difficult for you, yeah?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*if you couldn't make it complicated*



Apexxx said:


> It must be difficult for you, yeah?


or over analize, complete with graphs and charts, you would be lost


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

When is the last time you started a thread?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Apexxx said:


> When is the last time you started a thread?


When was the last time you started one worth reading, thou oft-banned troll?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Without me, all you guys have is your circle-jerk of brainlessness.:facepalm:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*speaking of brainlessness*



Apexxx said:


> Without me, all you guys have is your circle-jerk of brainlessness.:facepalm:


how are you doing? i don't post to show the world how smart i am, how i can cut and paste or just post to keep something going and my name out there.

if you couldn't tell us how little we know and how smart you are you would have very little to say.

i know, you have a chart for this too, probably tricolor to boot.

:screwy::screwy::what::laugh:


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

For those that do not like graphs and pictures,  the full Amsoil gear lube study can be found here. 

-Dennis


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*sorry*



Dennis M said:


> For those that do not like graphs and pictures,  the full Amsoil gear lube study can be found here.
> 
> -Dennis


 i don't take amsoil seriously. they may have a good product, but the studies they do are decidely biased imo. after all a few years ago they were telling people they had lifetime oil, just change the filter. do you sell their products?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

That picture is old. For some reason, I remember seeing it like a decade ago...


----------

